# For those pregnant again after multiple losses...



## Lucia

Did you do anything different this time around in terms of medications, treatments, etc.? If so, what? Or do you think it was just "bad luck" as my doc calls it...

I can't help but be nervous this third time around especially given they did not find any reason for the first two losses.


----------



## zoe87

hi, ive had 2 losses, and this time ive done pretty much the same as before except ive took it easy alot and this time i havent worked at all and tried not to do any strenuous activities.


----------



## Beadette

I had 2 mmc's this year. I am doing something different which is taking a baby aspirin every day. I've had 2 scans so far and have got further than before. It may be coincidence or might not be. I have no way of ever knowing but I'm too afraid to stop taking it just in case x


----------



## Lucia

Thanks ladies. It's interesting how some women have multiple losses and then go on to have healthy pregnancies without any medical assistance....


----------



## Sophist

Two of my losses were second trimester ones and I'm told it could be because of blood clots in the placenta. So I'm taking low dose aspirin, and so far baby is looking great!


----------



## Lucky777

i had 2 mc and with my 1st mc(6 weeks) i had no medication. With my 2 mc (7 weeks) i had baby aspirin, progesterone, centrum materna and frolic acid. This one i've done nothing different(except i'm not drinking baby asprin) because the doctor did some blood tests and i am fine... there is no reason why i shouldn't carry a baby to term. I am 7 weeks pregnant and very. very scared.... Good luck to u..


----------



## Swanny

I've had tests for recurrent m/c's after having 3 and they came back all clear. I'm currently taking 75mg asprin daily as recommended by consultant but they said it's not proven to help as yet.


----------



## Mizze

Lucia said:


> Thanks ladies. It's interesting how some women have multiple losses and then go on to have healthy pregnancies without any medical assistance....

Well so far so good for me (FX) after two losses in 5 months last year I was terrified too Lucia - but we were told at my appt with the consultant that most often there isnt any known reason and that any tests might not find anything. All our tests came back normal and I got pregnant again in the mean time - this time LO has stuck and will (I hope) continue to stick for another 10 weeks at least. 

My pregnancy has been textbook in that symptoms have been when they should be all appointments have been good and baby is responding perfectly and is the right size etc. - Long may it last. 

Im beginning to believe I might actually get a baby this time. 

Opps forgot to say - only minor things different - no alcohol at all (previously I was having 1 glass of wine on a Saturday) and no caffine until about 20 weeks when ive had the odd cuppa of real tea) apart from that I did exactly the same as previously. 

Hard though it is sometimes babies just dont develop properly and nothing we did is to blame for that. 

Mizze xx


----------



## #1onway

I.ve been taking high dose of folic acid apart from that nothing different, and fingers crossed everything is going well so far. Maybe its just 3rd time lucky  x


----------



## Chimpette

Hi,

I've had 2 mmc this year. The only thing I did different this time was make sure I took conception vitamins, and when we got my positive I started taking baby aspirin a day as well. 

Hope this baby is sticky for you 

xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I wasn't offered testing after two MC's, so I thought I may as well get on a try again, hoping third time lucky. So far so good! Done nothing different.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I wasn't entitled to any testing or anything after my 8 mc's as I already have children. But.. differences this time round before I got pregnant were...

Drinking alcohol as I usually did, which i wasn't while ttc (was rather drunk when she was conceived, same as my other 3 children! :haha:)

eating my normal bad diet, which i wasn;t while ttc

no folic acid

and obviously, absolutely no stressing over cm, cp, opk etc..

Since I found out I'm pregnant, I've carried on having an alcoholic drink now and again, as I did with my last 3 kids (I wasn't drinking at all with my mc's since I was ttc)

Ive not taken folic acid, same as I didn't with my other 3 kids, mainly coz i was already in 2nd tri when I realised I was pregnant each time lol.

and i've carrried on my usual diet, and ignored all the 'food regulaions'.

I'm not saying if you go and do everything you shouldn't you'll stop miscarrying.. just stating what ive done differently personally! :flowers:


----------



## Goatgirl

Hi I've just joined the site. I found out I was pregnant a week ago after 2 prior miscarriages (last May and then in December). Wanted to wait really until we felt ready and we thought we might have to try a while but anyway got pregnant first month we tried and I'm in shock. I'm pretty scared now and every twinge I'm thinking something is going wrong. I just can't picture myself getting through this and having a healthy baby! It's like I'm waiting to miscarry. My sister is having her 3rd (we're twins and I haven't even had my first) and she just takes each day as it comes. She drinks coffee and is really relaxed about it - along the "if it's meant to be it's meant to be" kind of line. I'm absolutley terrified though - we haven't told a single soul this time. Most of all I'm scared of the scan as that's when I was told the previous pregnancies weren't viable (by the same woman - I never want to see her face again!). I know I can go for a reassurance scan but I just don't want to go anywhere near a hospital because that's when it all goes wrong. Illogical I know but I just don't know if I can face the sympathetic faces of nurses as they tell me it's all gone wrong again. The thought of having a scan makes me feel like I might have a panic attack. Sorry I'm rambling now I know but feel like people on this site are the only people that will understand. Even my family don't understand. My mum couldn't understand that I got upset when the due dates came round... I'm worried that stressing about it is going to damage the baby and I can't seem to stop myself. Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## Lucia

Thanks ladies. It is very encouraging to see so many of you quite far along and doing so well - in some cases, without even meds to assist. 

Goatgirl, I totally understand your fear of scans. Similar to you, I found out about my losses at my scans by the exact same person. He was very rude and frankly, I plan to never go there ever again. I had an ultrasound done for a stomach issue a few months back and almost started crying because I seem to have developed a phobia now of scan rooms. The thought of having a scan for this pregnancy truly makes me panic!


----------



## WannaB

Hey Lucia!:hugs: I had 4 mcs in 8 months, 5 pregnancies altogether. I was on aspirin and progesterone for the last mc, the only thing added for this pregnancy was heparin injections daily till 12 weeks, have no idea if it did the trick or not and will probably never find out, but something clicked this time round! Good luck to you hunny bunny!:hugs:


----------



## Lucia

Thanks ladies! Wishing you all H&H pregnancies!


----------



## CMUchick

I've had 2 mc. 1st was a MMC at 5 weeks, discovered at 8 week u/s. Second was natural, also at 5 weeks. I am pg again, with no AF between last mc and this pg. I think I'm about 5 weeks, but won't know for sure until my first u/s in 3 weeks. The past two days I have been terrified of every little twinge in my belly. I feel obsessed. This morning I spent 5 minutes staring at my bbs in the mirror to determine if they are growing or not! I am so scared and stressed! I know it doesn't help anything to be so worried and on edge, but I am terrified that I will lose this baby just like the others.


----------



## FierceAngel

morning ive had 4 ealry losses and 1 late loss- Charlie

Charlies death wasnt what they call a recurrent loss.. 

the previous 4 were and were before i had luisa

wen i fell pregnant with luisa i was started on clexane injections and progestone pessarys - luisa is now a healthy 18 month old..
xx


----------



## 18singlemom2b

it saddens me that so many people have multiple miscarriages..worries me as well..i dont know why this happens to people


----------



## CMUchick

Just had my weekly beta test today, and I'm freaking out. My OB said she is happy with the #s, but last week was 11,099 and this week is 44,000. I thought they were supposed to double every two days?? I'm worried, and confused!


----------



## WannaB

They only keep doubling to a certain point and once they hit the 6000 mark it takes a lot longer for your hcg to double, thats why they take it weekly now and not every two days, those are great numbers hun!:hugs:


----------



## Lucia

I agree. The numbers look fine!


----------



## CMUchick

Thanks girls! It's nice to have some reassurance from someone besides the doc. I know they're supposed to be the experts, but I feel like sometimes they skirt the truth. On a positive note (I guess), I definitely feel pregnant. Went in today for some blood tests because my OB thinks I may be developing hypoglycemia and anemia. We shall see...


----------



## Lucia

CMUchick said:


> Thanks girls! It's nice to have some reassurance from someone besides the doc. I know they're supposed to be the experts, but I feel like sometimes they skirt the truth. On a positive note (I guess), I definitely feel pregnant. Went in today for some blood tests because my OB thinks I may be developing hypoglycemia and anemia. We shall see...

I hope it all went well for you....


----------



## CMUchick

I had my first scan last week Wednesday. They dated me at 8+5. OH and I got to see its little heartbeat!! Other than feeling like total garbage, everything is going well it would seem.


----------



## dizzynic

I have had 2 losses one early miscarriage and a stillbirth at 38 weeks i have personally adopted a Positive attitude nothing is gonna go wrong my midwife agrees the chance of a repeat of either event are remote PMA all the way i say its the only way to go or you will drive yourself mad .xxx


----------



## MikieC

Low dose aspirin 75mg. After 3 m/c's and a load of tests that came back normal, I started taking 75mg aspirin as soon as I got my BFP. So far I'm still here!


----------



## Lucia

MikieC said:


> Low dose aspirin 75mg. After 3 m/c's and a load of tests that came back normal, I started taking 75mg aspirin as soon as I got my BFP. So far I'm still here!

That is so great! Glad it's working for you.


----------



## WiccanRachel

I have had 3 MCs..
and i started taking Pregnacare before we started to try for this miracle. I concieved 15 days later after taking it, and i am hoping i don't MC with this bean :(
Never took anything with the other angel babies, until i got my bfp with them then i started to take folic acid, so i am hoping taking the pregnacare before and throughout will be a huge help! 
I panic about every twinge and cramp but there has been no blood yet so hopefully that is a good sign. xxxx


----------



## thismonth

After 3 mmc ( 4 babies) I have been very pro active and have been to see dr quenby in birmingham abt high nk cells. Although her research is at a standstill at the moment and I could nt have the diagnostic biopsy she is still treating me with steroids as if I did have high nk cells. So I started taking them the day of my BFP and also progesterone pessaries, 5 mg folic acid and baby asprin. I have had a scan at 6 +5 which showed a lovely baby and heartbeat (furthest I ve ever gotten) , Im now 8 weeks and hoping for another good scan in 5 days.... x


----------

